# Watching Dreambox stream on my Mac?



## Matsaki (Jun 23, 2005)

I know there is software for streaming the TV signal to a PC computer, and so watch and record the Dreambox signal on the computer.

I.E.


> Using the bitcontrol® DreamBox Receiver it is possible to transfer the current TV signal (DVB-S/C/T) of the DreamBox (or d-Box II with Linux) to a Windows PC over the connected network. On the target PC the user can watch the TV program.



From the site http://bitcontrol.com/products/dreambox-receiver.shtml

I am now looking for a similar or better solution for my Mac, but so far I did not find anything


----------



## symphonix (Jun 24, 2005)

ElGato EyeTV has similar products both for analog and digital, including both Standard definition and High Definition. I think that would be a good place to start. I've also heard of a similar product called MyTV.


----------



## Matsaki (Jun 24, 2005)

I think yoy are thinking about Hardware things now. I am talking software so see the stream on the comuter. I think VLC can work with Dreambox, but I am looking for better solutuions then what VLC have to offer in this case. Like that I can record the stream an so on.

On PC I think the best now is Tuxbox, but I don't know??


----------



## Matsaki (Jul 30, 2005)

Did anybody try the DreamstreamX? Looks like an old software and the server where to download is down


----------

